# Horse Creek practice run...



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2014)

Headed over to horse Creek last Monday. I was gonna cover ground and spend the evenings on some persimmons I had checked a few weeks ago that I knew would be smoking...They were..
   I got camp set up about noon and set out to check a couple of spots before making the mile trip in the swamp on the persimmons.I was wanting to kill a deer but porkers were around and would not get a pass.



          I checked a few spots that are sometimes good and several showed promise.some crab apples I wanted to hunt were warm but not hot yet and should be right by the time of our hunt at the end of the month. also a few spots I hunt on acorns were getting right as well. 
   At around 3 in the afternoon I grabbed the stand and gear and headed to the persimmons. It was nice evening and not really that hot. The moon is big and I expected early critter movement. I go by a "Frog" tree to get to this spot. It looks like a frog is inside this tree and trying to poke his head out. Looks much better in real life..





I get climbed over a pouring persimmon. there are actually two here and a fella with a stickbow thats a not so good shot like myself has to commit to one or the other. I sat on the one that looked hottest and could see the other at about 35 yards.. I was sitting maybe 5 yards from the hot one. I climbed high because there was little cover around the only straight tree to get in.Here is a pic from the stand and the crooked persimmon...



There are green and ripe persimmons and this place will feed a while. With the acorns dropping it will take away from it soon but it will still be a great place to spend the afternoon for a couple more weeks...


"Mojo" is ready..



At around 4:30 or so here come our dinner guest...



  A small snack pig got almost under me and got..."harvested"..

Kilt actually..


  I sat on till dark and had a small buck come to the other persimmon and then leave. I got down and got my small pig boned and in the m,eat sack and was at camp around 9 or so. The showers at the camp ground were open and I really enjoyed a hot shower. Primitive camping with a hot shower..not to bad.I don`t sleep well away from home so I maybe got about 3-4 hours shuteye before the next days adventure.

    I sat the same stand for the morning hunt and the small buck came in at about 9:45 . He fed under the "wrong"persimmon and left. 

   I got back to camp at around noon and good Friend Allen Oliver was there. We talked a bit then went and got some lunch. We also checked a few spots through midday and Allen decided to hunt some persimmons we checked that were doing good as well. He was kept awake in the stand by a coon and a possum and saw a doe and yearling that would not get close enough.
  I went back to the persimmons that had drawn a critter every sit and was expecting movement early again with the moon phase...

   The crooked tree is the persimmon that the deer went too. Its 35 steps and too far for me to shoot under..



  I`m in the stand with a Badger ready for work...



Very functional bow holder...



  Deer and pig snacks on the ground...




And more dinner guest...




   They spooked a little when they got in the bloody spot from the evening before and I made a 24 yard shot on a nice red pig. He was quartering steep and I love that shot. I shot for the middle and nicked the ham on my side and the arrow broke the leg front leg on the away side. I did`nt think I had an exit so I waited a few minutes and got down figuring I would have a good chance of spotting the pig rather than trailing. He ran about 60 yards. I boned him out and was at the truck by 7:45. 





I met Allen at our parking spot and we shared an evening of hunting tales and bow talk around a small fire...



   Did not see any critters this morning so I came on home. leaving my tent set up for a two day hunt next week and a 3 day hunt the next. A great few days of swamp time and longbows. South Ga public land is awesome. thank you Lord.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2014)

Wish I was "lucky" as you....I hope to see ya in a few weeks.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 8, 2014)

That's awesome. I always like reading your stories and seeing your pics. I got my wife some of them Badgers, hopeing to see her stick a deer with one soon.


----------



## EJC (Oct 8, 2014)

Congrats, your on a roll.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 8, 2014)

That spot might look like one I've seen before. Good job swamper!
I have not even seen a critter yet this year maybe this weekend


----------



## JBranch (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like a great time to me. Can't wait for the end of the month!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 8, 2014)

Good deal RC. I haven't seen a single critter by the persimmons trees that I've hunted maybe 3 times. But they deer have been there at sometime.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2014)

RC, you are amazin'! I love a story book with pictures and you always oblige. Congratulations on the two pig scores and on that long shot! I'll be waiting on your next adventure report.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are a few pictures from my hunts yesterday. First picture is from my morning hunt. Some feeding going on these water oaks. Not real hot yet. This is the tree I shot the spike out of last year. Should be smoking by the end of the month. Second and following pictures are from my afternoon hunt on the persimmons. I was sitting in one and had 4 more within 10 to 12 yards. All dropping and as you can see all kind of critters are eating them.


----------



## scott30415 (Oct 8, 2014)

RC that's absolutely awesome there.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 8, 2014)

You are getting it done, RC!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 8, 2014)

Good stuff RC. Nice possum Allen.


----------



## dh88 (Oct 9, 2014)

Always a good read rc.i should really spend more time at horse creek, that place seems to produce if you put in the work scouting


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 9, 2014)

Great pictures, and story of your hunt, you have a God giving talent , thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like fun was had....A few kills, camp fire, hot shower, good food......


----------



## GrayG (Oct 9, 2014)

That's some fine shootin and some good table fare!


----------



## BBowman (Oct 10, 2014)

Robert, I find it hard to believe that you ONLY bloodied to arrows on that hot persimmon tree. Good job.


----------



## badbull (Oct 14, 2014)

Great pics and story!


----------

